# Dwarf Lily



## Sundancex (Feb 24, 2012)

In my first planted tank experience I purchased several plants including a dwarf lily beginning to sprout from its bulb. So far the lily is doing fantastic and growing like crazy. I went to sleep last night and the lily was at one point, today it is at least 2 inches higher. As a complete beginner I am surprised with how well this plant is doing. In addition to it being easy for me to grow, it is a beautiful plant and my betta loves the pads that have not reached the surface of the tank. 

So just thought I would give it a thumbs up and recommend it to other beginners. 
My specs are: 2 fluval 13 watt lights, Fluval EBI tank, fluval shrimp stratum, ferts are flourish, excel, and iron. Photo period is about 12 hours.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

sounds nice but you will have to cut some of the leaves every ounce in a while.


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Good lighting will go that to a darf lily. I was amazed myself when I first got one as it completely ended up covering the surface of my tank. 
I've been controling the growth on the one I have now by keeping it in a tank with water lettuce covering the surface. The plant grows very slowly this way.


----------



## LittleWatty (May 13, 2012)

I've had great luck with my lilies sprouting from the bulbs. I too have to cut them back occasionally though. They grow like mad!


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

I got 2 from planted aquarium central. They looked pathetic when they arrived but after 3 days, they are looking pretty good! I think they are lilly's....

EDIT

yup - dwarf lilly
http://www.shop.plantedaquariumscentral.com/Dwarf-Lily-Plant-Nymphaea-stellata-dlil01.htm


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Yes they are... you'll see daily growth with proper lighting


----------



## Sundancex (Feb 24, 2012)

*Update*

Wow lilies grow fast. In the span of about a week I've had 4-5 lily pads get to the surface and about a dozen more well on their way. This may be a good beginner plant, but it is definitely not for a tank under 7-8 gallons as it has took all of 2 weeks to become my tank's focal point.

That being said, it is BEAUTIFUL. The leaves at the surface are a dark red and the leaves in the water are gold/red/green all mixed together. Love this plant.

Unfortunately, its sheer size is going to have to make me re-plant towards the back of my tank, which I am not looking forwards to doing as it will make a mess.


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Yup the roots grow as quickly as the plant and will reach all corners of your tank so there will be a lot of pulling to be done when you replant. 
Good thing is these don't die, even if you cut most leaves and roots they will regenerate. 
You could trim the leaves you dont want and leave the plant where it is.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

I should of ordered more - mine are doing awsome its only about 3 inches tall but the leaves are so big for such a small thing


----------

